# Duyuru > Türkiye'de Siyasi Partiler >  Bu da BDP anayasası! Türklük yok! Bakalım açılım ortağı AKP ne diyecek

## ceydaaa

asdasd.jpgBDPnin sunduğu anayasa taslağının üçüncü maddesindeki devletin resmi diliyle ilgili Türkiye halkının kullandığı diğer ana diller bölge meclislerinin kararıyla ikinci resmi dil olarak kullanılabilir şeklindeki önerisi dikkat çekti.

BDPnin TBMM Başkanlığına verdiği anayasa taslak önerisini şöyle:

BAŞLANGIÇ

Biz Türkiye Halkı, Bütün bireylerin ve halkların, evrensel insan hak ve özgürlüklerine sahip olduğu inancını taşıyoruz. Irk, dil, din, mezhep, cinsiyet, cinsel yönelim, etnik köken ve benzeri hiçbir ayrım yapmaksızın herkesin eşit olduğunu kabul ediyoruz. Türkiyede yaşayan tüm farklı kimlikler, kültürler, diller ve inançlar bu anayasanın güvencesi altındadır. Farklılıklarımızı, toplumsal bütünlüğümüzün harcı olarak görüyoruz. Bütün eylemlerinde adaleti gözetmesini ve her durumda insanların hak ve özgürlüklerini güvence altına almasını devletin temel görevi sayıyoruz. Ebedi barış idealini taşıyan bireyler ve topluluklar olarak meşru müdafaa halleri dışında savaşı ve başka halkların özgürlüğüne karşı güç kullanmayı reddediyoruz. İnsan onurunu, hukukun üstünlüğünü, özgürlüğü ve eşitliği esas alan, doğanın dengesini koruyarak doğayla uyumlu bir birlikteliği gözeten ve herkesin mutlu bir şekilde yaşamasını hedefleyen demokratik bir düzen kurmayı hedefliyoruz. Bu anayasayı da bu değerlere bağlılığımızın ve birlikte yaşama irademizin bir beratı olarak kabul ve teyit ediyoruz.

BİRİNCİ KISIM DEMOKRATİK DEVLET DÜZENİNİN ESASLARI

TÜRKİYE CUMHURİYETİ DEVLETİNİN NİTELİKLERİ

Madde 1  (1) Türkiye Cumhuriyeti, insan haklarına dayanan, demokratik, laik ve sosyal bir hukuk devletidir. (2) Devlet; ideolojilere, dinlere, inançlara ve yaşam tarzlarına ilişkin çoğulculuğu tanır ve toplumun çoğulcu yapısı karşısında tarafsız kalır. Hiçbir ideoloji, din, inanç ve yaşam tarzı devlet tarafından himaye edilemez veya vesayet altına alınamaz. (3) Devletin idari yapısı ademi merkezi sistem esasına göre düzenlenir. Devletin toprak bütünlüğüne dokunulamaz.

DEVLETİN SEMBOLLERİ

Madde 2  Devletin bayrağı, şekli yasada belirtilen, beyaz ay yıldızlı al bayraktır. Milli marşı İstiklal Marşıdır. Başkenti, Ankaradır.

DEVLETİN RESMİ DİLİ

Madde 3  (1) Devletin resmi dili, Türkçedir. Tüm vatandaşların resmi dili öğrenme görevi ve hakkı vardır. Türkiye halkının kullandığı diğer ana diller bölge meclislerinin kararıyla ikinci resmi dil olarak kullanılabilir. (2) Herkes, özel yaşamında ve kamusal makamlarla olan ilişkilerinde resmi dilin yanı sıra kendi anadilini kullanma hakkına sahiptir. (3) Devlet, ülkenin ortak kültürel mirasını oluşturan bütün dillere saygı duymak, dilleri korumak, dillerin kullanılmasını ve gelişmesini sağlamakla yükümlüdür.

DEVLETİN TEMEL AMAÇ VE GÖREVLERİ

Madde 4  (1) Devletin temel amaç ve görevi; insan onurunu korumak, kişilerin hak ve özgürlüklerini kullanmalarının önündeki bütün engelleri kaldırmak, insanın maddî ve manevî varlığının geliştirmesi için gerekli şartları hazırlamaktır. (2) Devlet; halkın huzur, güvenlik ve refahını sağlamak, siyasi ve kültürel farklılıklarına dayalı çoğulcu yapısını tanımak ve desteklemekle yükümlüdür.

İktidarın Kaynağı

Madde 5  (1) Türkiye halkı, iktidarın yegâne kaynağıdır. Halk, iktidarını, esasları kanunlarla gösterilmiş olan seçimler, halk oylaması ve halk inisiyatifi aracılığıyla ve Anayasanın koyduğu esaslar dâhilinde yasama, yürütme ve yargı organları eliyle kullanır. (2) Yasama yetkisi Türkiye Büyük Millet Meclisine ve Bölge Meclislerine aittir. (3) Yürütme görevi, anayasa ve kanunlar çerçevesinde, ademi merkezi yönetim esaslarına uygun olarak Cumhurbaşkanı, Bakanlar Kurulu ve Bölge Başkanlıkları tarafından yerine getirilir. (4) Yargı görevi, anayasa ve kanunlar çerçevesinde, bağımsız ve tarafsız mahkemelerce kullanılır ve yerine getirilir. (5) Uluslararası ve uluslar üstü kuruluşlara üyelikten kaynaklanan sınırlamalar saklıdır.

DÖRDÜNCÜ KISIM

MALİ ve EKONOMİK HÜKÜMLER

KAMU MALİYESİNİN İLKELERİ

Kamu gelirlerinin toplanması ve kamu harcamaları; etkililik, yararlılık, şeffaflık, hesap verebilirlik ve katılımcılık ilkelerine dayanır. Kamu adına topl anan her türl ü gelir ve kamu adına yapılan her türlü harcama kamuoyunun ve Türkiye Büyük Millet Meclisinin bilgisine ve denetime açıktır. (2) Kamu maliyesinin yönetimi; mali disiplin sağlanmasını, kalkınma planları ve programlarında belirtilen hedefler doğrultusunda, gelirlerle harcamanın denkliğini, toplumsal refah ve yaşam standartlarının fiili eşitlik ilkesine uygun olarak artırılmasını, sürdürülebilir ekonomik kalkınma koşullarını geliştirmeyi ve istihdam yaratmayı hedefler. (3) Ekonomik ve sosyal kalkınma demokratik olarak planlanır; devlet, toplumun ülke ekonomisinin yönetimine katılım ve denetim rolünün geliştirilmesi için gerekli önlemleri alır. Planlı kalkınmayı sağlayacak ve destekleyecek bir bilim ve teknoloji politikasını uygular. (4) Ekonominin planlanmasında, ülkenin bilim ve yeni teknolojilere dayalı, doğal kaynakları tüketmeyen sanayi politikalarıyla gelişmesi, toplumun refahı, gelir ve zenginliklerin adil paylaşımı, yoksulluğun ortadan kaldırılması, çevrenin korunması, gelirlerin öncelikli olarak eğitim, sağlık, sosyal güvenlik ve barınma gibi temel toplumsal ihtiyaçlara ve alternatif enerji kaynaklarına aktarılması, sosyal adalet ve fırsat eşitliğinin sağlanması, servet ve gelir dağılımındaki eşitsizliklerin giderilmesi, doğal kaynaklar ve ekolojik dengeyi koruyan bir enerji politikasının uygulanması gözetilir. (5) Ekonomi yönetimi bölgeler arası eşitsizliğin giderilmesini, kadınların ve ayrımcılığa uğrayan kişi ve kesimlerin ekonomik statülerinin geliştirilmesini esas alır.

BÜTÇE VE KESİN HESAP

(1) Bütçenin amacı, kamu harcamalarını karşılamak, gelir ve zenginliklerin adil, dengeli ve eşitsizlikleri fiilen ortadan kaldıracak şekilde dağılımını sağlamaktır. (2) Devletin harcamaları ile kamu iktisadî teşebbüsleri dışındaki kamu tüzel kişilerinin harcamaları, kanunla belirlenen usul ve sürelere uygun olarak bütçelerle yapılır. Bütçe kanununa, bütçe ile ilgili hükümler dışında hiçbir hüküm konulamaz. Bütçe kalkınma planlarına uygun olarak, gizli ödenek ve fonların varlığına engel olacak şekilde düzenlenir. Kamusal faaliyetleri bütçe kapsam ı dışına çıkartacak yasa çıkarılamaz. (3) Bakanlar Kurulu, merkezî yönetim bütçe kanunu tasarısı ile millî bütçe tahminlerini içeren raporu, malî yılbaşından en az yetmişbeş gün önce, Türkiye Büyük Millet Meclisine sunar. Mecliste görüşülür ve malî yılbaşına kadar karara bağlanır. (4) Bütçe kanunu tasarılarının Genel Kurulda görüşülmesi sırasında, gider artırıcı veya gelirleri az altıcı önerilerde bulunulamaz. (5) Merkezî yönetim bütçesiyle verilen ödenek, harcanabilecek miktarın sınırını gösterir. Bakanlar Kurulu bütçede değişiklik yapamaz; harcanabilecek miktar sınırını aşmaya yönelik karar alamaz. Bütçe kanununa bu yönde yetki veren hükümler konamaz. Cari yıl bütçesindeki ödenek artışını öngören değişiklik tasarıları ile cari yıl ve izleyen yılların bütçelerine malî yük getiren tasarı ve tekliflerde, öngörülen giderleri karşılayabilecek malî kaynak gösterilmesi zorunludur. Ulusal savunmaya ayrılan pay ayrı ayrı hesaplanmak kaydıyla eğitim, sağlık, sosyal güvenlik için ayrılan ödeneklerden fazla olamaz. Bütçede kaynak dağılımında din ve mezhepler arasında eşitlik ve pozitif ayrımcılık ilkesi gözetilir. (6) Kesin hesap kanun tasarısının görüşülmesi ve kabulü ile ilgili usul ve esaslar kanunla düzenlenir.

PİYASALARIN GELİŞTİRİLMESİ VE DÜZENLENMESİ

(1)Devlet, para, kredi, sermaye, mal ve hizmet piyasalarının düzenli ve dengeli bir rekabet içinde ekonomik hak ve özgürlükleri gözeterek işlemesini sağlamak amacıyla geliştirici tedbirleri alır; piyasalarda fiilî veya anlaşma sonucu doğacak tekelleşme ve kartelleşmeyi ile kamunun

çıkarlarına zarar veren diğer uygulamaları önler. (2) Dış ticaretin ülke ekonomisinin yararına olmak üzere düzenlenmesi amacıyla ithalat, ihracat

ve diğer dış ticaret işlemleri üzerine vergi ve benzeri yükümlülükler dışında ek malî yükümlülükler koymaya ve bunları kaldırmaya kanunla Bakanlar Kuruluna yetki verilebilir.

PLANLAMA

PLANLI KALKINMA

Ekonomik, sosyal ve kültürel kalkınma plana bağlı olarak gerçekleştirilir. Kalkınma planlarının amacı, gelecek kuşakları düşünerek doğal varlık ve kaynaklarını tüketmeyen, sürdürülebilir bir gelişme ve dengeli ekonomik büyümeyi sağlama, sektör ve bölgelerin birbiriyle uyum içinde gelişmesi, gelir ve zenginliklerin adil bölüşümü, sosyal ve kültürel politikaların ekonomi politikası ile koordinasyonu, yaşam ve çevre kalitesinin korunması ve geliştiril mesi ni teşvik etmektir.

MERKEZİ PLANLAMA ÖRGÜTÜ

Anayasada öngörülen planlama ilkelerinin bilimsel temellerde gerçekleşmesini sağlamak amacıyla Merkezi Planlama Örgütü kurulur. Planlama örgütü uzmanlık ve cinsiyet eşitliği ilkesi gözetilerek özerk bir kurum olarak yapılandırılır. Kalkınma projeleri, Yerel ve Bölgesel Yönetimler ile Sivil Toplum, işçi, kadın ve meslek kuruluşlarının katılımı ile hazırlanır. Bölgesel eşitsizlikleri gidermek için Merkezi Kalkınma Fonu oluşturulur. Merkezi planlama örgütünün kuruluşu, bölgesel ölçekte örgütlenmesi, görevleri, ve kalkınma planlarının bütünlüğünü bozacak değişikliklerin önlenmesini sağlayacak ilkeler temel bir yasayla düzenlenir.

TÜRKİYE İSTATİSTİK KURUMU

Ekonominin ve mali sistemin verimli ve adil biçimde işleyebilmesi için bağımsız, güvenilir ve bilimsel bilgi sağlama işlevi Türkiye istatistik kurumu tarafından yerine getirilir. Kurum siyasi otoriteden bağımsız, çalışmalarında ve idari yapısında özerktir. Türkiye istatistik Kurumu Başkanı, Türkiye büyük millet meclisi tarafından nitelikli çoğunlukla seçilir, cumhurbaşkanı tarafından atanır. Başkanın görev süresi dokuz yıldır. Bir kişi iki defa başkan seçilemez.

Ekonomik, Sosyal ve Çevre Konseyi Ekonomik ve Sosyal Konsey, ekonomik ve sosyal politika alanında danışma ve uyumdan sorumlu organdır, ekonomik ve sosyal kalkınma planlarının hazırlanmasında yer alır ve ayrıca yasanın düzenlendiği diğer görevleri yerine getirir.. Ekonomik, sosyal, ya da çevresel nitelikteki her türlü plan, program, yasa teklifi görüş için Konseye sunulur. Konsey, kendisine sunulan yasa, kararname ve karar tasarıları ile yasa teklifleri hakkında görüşünü bildirir. Ekonomik, Sosyal ve Çevre Konseyinin bir ya da birkaç üyesi konseye sunulmuş olan tasarı ve teklifler hakkındaki Konsey görüşünü Türkiye Büyük Millet Meclisi ve ilgili komisyonlarda açıklamak üzere Konsey tarafından görevlendirilir. Ekonomik, Sosyal ve Çevre Konseyinin iki yüz üyeyi aşmayacak şekilde cinsiyet eşitliği gözetilerek oluşumu, görevleri, yetkileri, hükümet temsilcileri, işçi sendikaları, meslek örgütleri, çevre, engelli ve gençlik kuruluşları ile yerel ve bölgesel temsilcilerin konseye katılımı yasa ile düzenlenir.

TÜRKİYE CUMHURİYET MERKEZ BANKASI

Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Merkez Bankası, özerk olarak yapılandırılır. Siyasi otoriteden bağımsız olarak, kamu adına ve uluslar arası kurallarla uyum içinde para politikasını oluşturma ve uygulama işlevlerini yerine getirir. Merkez Bankası Başkanı, siyasi partilere üye olamaz, makamının onuruyla bağdaşmayan bir kamusal faaliyet gerçekleştiremez. Merkez Bankası başkanının adaylığı, seçimi, atanması görev ve yetkileriyle ilgili hükümler özerklik ve liyakat ilkesine göre yasayla düzenlenir.

MALİ SİSTEMİ DÜZENLEYİCİ KURUMLAR

Yasa, Rekabet Kurulu, Menkul kıymetler borsası, Sermaye Piyasası Kurulu ve Enerji Piyasası Denetleme Kurulu nun özerkliğini düzenler.

DENETİM

Türkiye Büyük Millet Meclisi, bütçenin denetimini kesin hesap yasası ve Sayıştay tarafından hazırlanan genel uygunluk bildirimleri yoluyla yapar.

Sermayesinin yarısından fazlası doğrudan doğruya veya dolaylı olarak devlete ait olan kamu kuruluş ve ortaklıklarının Türkiye Büyük Millet Meclisince denetlenmesi ilkeleri yasayla düzenlenir. Kaynakları yasayla belirlenmedikçe fon kullanılamaz. Fonlar Türkiye Büyük Millet Meclisi denetimi dışında bırakılamaz.

ENERJİ POLİTİKALARI

Temiz, sürdürülebilir, ucuz, uygun, yenilenebilir enerji kaynaklarının üretilmesi ve kullanılmasını hedefleyen bir enerji politikası izlenir. Enerji üretimi planlaması yapılırken doğal ve tarihi varlıkların korunması gözetilir. Kooperatifler Devlet, kooperatiflerin ve birliklerin toplumsal işlevlerini tanır, uluslararası kooperatifçilik ilke ve ölçütleriyle uyumlu olarak kurulmasını sağlar ve faaliyetlerini destekler. Kooperatiflerin yararlanacağı bütçe ve mali yardımları ve kredi kullanma ve teknik yardım koşullarını belirler. El sanatlarının korunması ve geliştirilmesi için gerekli koşulları hazırlar. Üretim, satış, işleme ve hizmet kooperatifleri kurulmasına ve birlik oluşturulmasına destek verir.

ÖZEL HÜKÜMLER

Savaş Zararlarının Tespiti ve Tazmini İle İlgili Önlemler Savaşın zararlarının saptanması, savaş yüzünden yerinden edilenlerin geri dönüşü ve ekonomik açıdan desteklenmesi, tahrip edilen yaşam alanlarının ve mayınlanan tarım arazilerinin iyileştirilmesi, zararların telafisi ve tazmini için bir meclis komisyonu kurulur. Komisyonun çalışma biçimi, oluşturuluşu, sivil toplumun katılımı tazmin telafi ve tespit yöntemleri i l e bütçeden ayrılacak fon yasa i l e düzenlenir.

AZINLIK VAKIFLARI MÜLKİYET HAKLARI VE MALLARIN İADESİYLE İLGİLİ HÜKÜM

Azınlıklık vakıflarına ait, hazine ve vakıflar genel müdürlüğü adına tescil edilmiş taşınmazların iadesi ve el konulma ile üçüncü şahıslara satılmış ya da birleştirilmiş mallarla ilgili geriye dönük, iade tazminat ve telafiler için gerekli yasal düzenlemeleri yapmak ve uygulamak, tüzel kişilikleri ve mülkiyet haklarını uluslar arası hukuka uygun olarak düzenlemek devletin yükümlülüğündedir.

ROMANLARA YÖNELİK ÖZEL ÖNLEMLER

Roman yurttaşların hayat standartlarının yükseltilmesi, ayrımcılığın sosyal kültürel ve ekonomik alandaki izlerinin silinmesi, roman kültürüne ve yaşam tarzına uygun olarak barınma, eğitim, sağlık ve istihdam konusunda alınacak önlemler yasayla belirlenir.

BEŞİNCİ KISIM SON HÜKÜMLER

ANAYASANIN DEĞİŞTİRİLMESİ

Anayasanın değiştirilmesi Türkiye Büyük Millet Meclisi üye tamsayısının en az üçte biri tarafından yazılı olarak teklif edilebilir. Anayasanın değiştirilmesi hakkındaki teklifler Genel Kurulda iki defa görüşülür. (2) Anayasa değişikliği Türkiye Büyük Millet Meclisi üye tamsayısının en az beşte üç çoğunluğu ile kabul edilir. Üye tamsayısının beşte üçü ile üçte ikisi arasında bir çoğunlukla kabul edilen Anayasa değişikliği hakkındaki kanun Cumhurbaşkanı tarafından halkoyuna sunulur. (3) Türkiye Büyük Millet Meclisinin üye tamsayısının üçte iki çoğunluğunun oyuyla kabul edilen Anayasa değişikliği hakkındaki kanun yayımlanmak üzere Cumhurbaşkanına gönderilir. Cumhurbaşkanı, gerekli görürse bu kanunu halkoyuna sunabilir. Anayasa değişikliğinin halkoylamasına sunulacağı hallerde kanun Cumhurbaşkanlığınca Resmî Gazetede yayınlanır. (4) Halkoyuna sunulan Anayasa değişikliklerine ilişkin kanunların kabul edilmesi için, halkoylamasında kullanılan geçerli oyların yarısından bir fazlasının kabul oyu olması gerekir. (5) Türkiye Büyük Millet Meclisi, anayasa değişikliklerinin halkoylamasına sunulması halinde, bu değişikliklerden hangilerinin birlikte hangilerinin ayrı ayrı oylanacağını karara bağlar. (6) Anayasanın değiştirilmesi hakkındaki tekliflerin görüşülmesi ve kabulü, bu maddedeki kayıtlar dışında, kanunların görüşülmesi ve kabulü hakkındaki hükümlere tâbidir.

haberfedai.com

----------

